

TED Talk: Bill Gates on energy - Innovating to zero - kn0thing
http://on.ted.com/89Hq

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is it really so hard to check whether something has been submitted? Pulling
out a "Golden Oldie" is one thing, but this exact item was submitted just four
hours ago, as can be found by a totally trivial search:

<http://searchyc.com/bill+gates?sort=by_date>

which turns up this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1134642>

It's not even as if this is a different report, potentially offering a
different point of view, or new information.

Having separate submissions of identical items means that any discussion gets
split, potentially leading to replication, duplication, and loss of
opportunity to get the most from the discussion. A small amount of effort and
attention can help keep the quality of Hacker News higher than just a rabble.

Sorry about the rant, but today I've spent far too long removing utterly
unnecessary duplication in some otherwise excellent software. It was becoming
totally unmaintainable because of the duplication, and the parallel with
duplication here is too much to ignore.

</rant>

